# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Dutch impress against Mexico

## badboy rulzzzz

The Netherlands beat fellow World Cup qualifiers Mexico 2-1 in Eindhoven on Thursday thanks to a John Heitinga header and and a superb finish by Ryan Babel. Mexico had gone one-nil up through Bolton striker Jared Borgetti.

Borgetti - who has been linked with a move away from teh Reebok stadium after the World Cup - gave Mexico the lead on 21 minutes when he rose unmarked to head home a Pavel Pardo corner. There were no defenders within three yards of the player, which Dutch coach Marco van Basten will note ahead of the finals.

John Heitinga equalised eight minutes into the second half with a similar effort from a set-piece, Ryan Babel sealing the win with a superbly weighted volley after a great cross by Dirk Kuijt four minutes later.

Netherlands coach Marco van Basten used the match to test out his reserves after a virtually complete first choice team beat Cameroon 1-0 last Saturday.

"We used the last two matches to evaluate the players on this level" Van Basten told a news conference.

"I am pleased that this team beat a good World Cup compititor like Mexico.

"For us it is obvious that we have a strong squad... in a World Cup tournament the strength of your reserves will be very important."

In a poor first half, the Dutch had their most dangerous moment after 30 minutes when a 25-metres free kick from Wesley Sneijder forced goalkeeper Oswaldo Sanchez to make a good save.

The Dutch, who host Australia on Sunday in their final warm-up match, start their World Cup campaign on June 11 against Serbia and Montenegro. Mexico meet Iran.

----------


## Ronaldinhio

Dutch r also my fav
though they have never won WC but this time i think they r one of fav

----------

